# freebsd-update - 10.1-RELEASE - frozen on reboot



## mrtonyg (Dec 31, 2014)

System hanging on reboot after running freebsd-update(8) on a 10.1-RELEASE install.

Apparently this has been an ongoing issue for a while with different release versions.


PS. Sorry for the cross posting.


----------



## bra1n (Dec 31, 2014)

What is the last thing you see before it hangs?  Have you tried booting from an install disc and dropping to a command line and `fsck`ing each partition on your disks?  Its a little hard to guess what might be wrong based on your post.


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 31, 2014)

Does PR 195458 describe what you are seeing?  This seems to have popped up for 10.1-RELEASE and the only suggested workaround has been to temporarily disable soft update journaling.  I can confirm personally that my one machine that runs without soft update journaling upgraded perfectly fine while a VM I tested with SUJ hung at the "All buffers synced" step.  The VM I was able to power cycle and worked like a champ afterwards.


----------



## mrtonyg (Dec 31, 2014)

junovitch said:


> Does PR 195458 describe what you are seeing?



junovitch, yes that is exactly what is happening except I didn't monitor the CPU load, so I don't know where it was during this time.
Quoting the bug report: "the system freezes as the 10.1 system shutdowns for the first time. After All buffers synced."

Machine specs:
Windows 7 x64 host machine running VMWare Workstation 9.
Running as guest: FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE clean ISO install first update run.
ISO file name: FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso

After the initial freeze, and subsequent reset, the system seems to run fine.


----------

